# Big Brag for Mira - ADHF!!!!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

The baby girl has a BIG brag!!!

Over the weekend Mira finished the requirements for the GRCA Agility Dog Hall of Fame (ADHF)!!!

I am soooo proud of my little girl, we have been running so well together, she has just been so fast and so consistent! On Saturday she got a 4th place on her Standard run, which was the last placement she needed. Those placements are not easy to get in the 20" class! Then on Sunday she picked up her 10th double-q!

She is also now officially halfway to her MACH!! Her current stats are 10 double-q's (you need 20) and 473 points (you need 750)

She has been such a dream! I love my baby!!

Here is a video of her runs from Saturday


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

How awesome! Two dogs in a row with ADHF, and I'm sure that's soon to be two MACH's! And it's happening so quickly!

I wish I could get more involved with agility. Maybe some day.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations! Mira looks like she is really enjoying herself on the course.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations! You must be thrilled and so proud.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> How awesome! Two dogs in a row with ADHF, and I'm sure that's soon to be two MACH's! And it's happening so quickly!
> 
> I wish I could get more involved with agility. Maybe some day.


Thanks! I find it simply amazing how quickly Mira has turned into a pretty consistent agility dog. Barley and Sammy trained me well!

You should really try some more agility! I know Flip would be awesome! It's just so hard to fit it all in!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

jimla said:


> Congratulations! Mira looks like she is really enjoying herself on the course.


Thanks! She ALWAYS enjoys herself, I love it! She is an agilityoholic!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

A HUGE Congratulations from me to you! 

You have a big fan in me. You and your dogs are a great team. I have a special place in my heart for Mira, but that does not mean I don't love Barley too. I LOVE watching how you run your dogs on the videos. So smooth, controlled just beautiful. The consistency is a two way street. These accomplishments could not have happened without you! 

Way to go Jessica and Mira!!!!!

Ann


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on that huge accomplishment! You should be soooooo proud.. We are very proud of you! That is awesome..Can you come run Titan in MN??? I am sure you will have that MACH in no time at all! Huge congratutlutions from us!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Always,enjoy yr videos and dogs!.
Congrats!.
I have no doubt we will se a video of Mira earning a MACK,soon, so well done!.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Why am I not surprised?  Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats to Mira! That's awesome!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That was amazing to watch! She really loves doing that! Congrats!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations! Very impressive.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just watched the video - I love it! She is very smooth, which I much prefer to watch than the frantic style some dogs give.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

WHOOHOOOO Mira and Jessica!! LOVED the video. You guys are a wonderful team.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my your video made me smile!!! I CAN'T WAIT to get started! Puppy Kindergarten first lol we have a LONG way to get there. I have no idea how to get started but i'm sure once Cash starts school I will get some direction. Your girl is amamzing you must be so very very proud. Really I smiled and had tears watching very cool!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so incredibly proud of you and Mira!! I can't even express it. My heart just swells with pride for you guys, what an awesome team.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone!!! I am just so proud of her, I have said since she was a pup, she was born to do agility. I love that I can come here and share her accomplishments with everyone, since many of you have watched her videos and seen her pictures since she was a pup. Thanks again!!!  lots of smiles!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Congrats on that huge accomplishment! You should be soooooo proud.. We are very proud of you! That is awesome..Can you come run Titan in MN??? I am sure you will have that MACH in no time at all! Huge congratutlutions from us!


I would love to! Wish I was a little closer! I bet Titan is a blast in agility!



Loisiana said:


> I just watched the video - I love it! She is very smooth, which I much prefer to watch than the frantic style some dogs give.


Thanks! Me too! She looks like a Golden Retriever!  



gldnlvr said:


> Oh my your video made me smile!!! I CAN'T WAIT to get started! Puppy Kindergarten first lol we have a LONG way to get there. I have no idea how to get started but i'm sure once Cash starts school I will get some direction. Your girl is amamzing you must be so very very proud. Really I smiled and had tears watching very cool!!!


You will love it! Puppy Kindergarten is a great first step. Enjoy the training!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> I just watched the video - I love it! She is very smooth, which I much prefer to watch than the frantic style some dogs give.


I agree. Quiz is the frantic dog! :uhoh: We can do well, but he always keeps me holding on by the skin of my teeth!

I love watching your videos of Mira! Wonderful drive, but not up in the "frantic" range. She's an awesome dog and you've done great work with her. 

Congrats!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

A huge congratulations!!! 

What an awesome team, you both are poetry in motion! You make it look so effortless.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

That is a great accomplishment! Congrats to you and Mira! The MACH bar is not far behind.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

WOW!!!! The video was AWESOME! Thanks for posting it!!

Congratulations!!!

Whoo Whoo!!!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That is VERY cool...love the videos!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I agree. Quiz is the frantic dog! :uhoh: We can do well, but he always keeps me holding on by the skin of my teeth!
> 
> I love watching your videos of Mira! Wonderful drive, but not up in the "frantic" range. She's an awesome dog and you've done great work with her.
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you! Mira thinks Quiz needs to come play!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

A big Congratulations to an awesome team! Loved watching the video. It does look like Mira is truly enjoying herself which brought a smile to my face. Thanks for posting.


----------

